# I can't die



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

not until I'm 81 anyways. So what do I do? I can't tell my mom this because she'll think I'm delusional but it's true I can't no matter what I do I won't die. But she's on me about drinking on my meds because for most people there's a risk of death. but since i can't die i don't see the reason to quit drinking. so what do i do? should i not drink around her?


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You can & will die if you continue. It takes time. You can't expect to drink alcohol with meds and see an instant explosion happen. It's liver deterioration. One day your liver will fail, then you will die.

Similarly, if you drink with the right meds, you can kill yourself instantly. 

There are many reasons to not drink. Especially if you're taking meds every day.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

I believe the alcohol and medications thing on the bottle isn't a serving suggestion, but I could be wrong.

Actually, while dying would suck, the couple of people I've known who've mixed meds and booze tend to lose control of their personalities in quite miserable ways. Usually mania, from what I've seen.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

@prplchknz Why 81? Why not 82? Or 83? Also, a little tip from Alcoholics 101, no one cares if you drink if you don't let them know about it.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol Dictator said:


> You can & will die if you continue. It takes time. You can't expect to drink alcohol with meds and see an instant explosion happen. It's liver deterioration. One day your liver will fail, then you will die.
> 
> Similarly, if you drink with the right meds, you can kill yourself instantly.
> 
> There are many reasons to not drink. Especially if you're taking meds every day.


It would be a long, slow, undignified, agonizing death. Please don't do it. Have you ever known something with an incurable degenerative illness? Cirrhosis of the liver is horrible. I think the bigger question is why do you want to kill yourself with pills and booze? If you figure that one out, the frustration over not being dead might not be relevant anymore.


----------



## King_Moonracer (Feb 14, 2012)

...you sound delusional to me. Why cant you die? What medicine is it?


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

Shouldn't what you're taking be fun on its own. Most things you shouldn't mix with alcohol are...unless its blood thinners. Is it an SSRI? Then you just shouldn't drink very much.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Memento mori.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

First of all, you can't be entirely sure that you won't die. Second, even if you don't die, I doubt it will help your health.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Death is natural. Everything dies. Just don't mix pills and drinks. Bad, bad things will happen. You want a nice, peaceful death, right? That won't happen if you keep doing this. [Personally, I vote keep the pills, and just get yourself some cool sodas.]

Okay- saw you were an INFP. Us NFP's, especially ones more introverted (I'm 50/50) can spiral into deep depressions. Trust me, I've been there. You sound like you're hallucinating from lack of sleep. Just lie down, go into your little fantasy world we all love, and remember, you can't insure you won't ever die. So don't risk it. If you were wrong and made the tiniest mistake, you could die. I don't know you, but I would be pretty damn sad if you died.


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

Im tickled by the serious answers in this thread. Im also bored. So bored that Ill respond.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh... wait. Obvious troll is obvious. There's trolls on PerC? Go back to Yahoo! Answers. And if you aren't a troll- *hug* Sorry about that.


----------



## Antipseudonym (Mar 3, 2012)

lol, my mother told me today that I started eating too much food with white flour, so I WILL GET A CANCER AND DIE SOON! What should I say?


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Say... just make her eat a bag of white flour. She's being overdramatic. I'm only a doctor of internet sciences, but i don't think it'll give you cancer. {Fake degree is fake}


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

i reckon if you take both, it's gonna be twice the fun as only 1 at once, 

quantum mechanics states i will never die, so 81 is a bit young isn't it?


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my god. SUPER-POSITIONING! You're not not dead. You're alive and dead and the same time. Unless, of course, you go for the many worlds interpretation.
(plus, i don't think you're an elementary particle.)


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Ever heard of the quantum gun theory? you load a gun with a quantum bullet, everyone else you know may experience you die, but you wouldn't die, ever. you would never kill yourself with that gun. You will always move forward on the timeline never dying only other people experiencing you die

So in life whenever there is a chance i will live or die, For the timeline to continue i must live. other people may experience my death just like with the quantum bullet, but for the timeline to continue i must live

so yeah pretty much SUPER-POSITIONING


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

ugh! I wasn't trolling, but I don't expect people to believe me either.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey, It's cool. I've just been on the internet a bit too long. Cheer up, there's still more surreal movies to see!


----------



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

Why can't you die until you're 81?


Edit
Sorry nevermind, you don't have to tell me. But yea, it sounds as easy as just avoiding your mom when you drink... But keeping big secrets is never easy.


----------

